# Gaviscon (and similar) causing constipation..



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd not visited here much the past few months, as following some surgery in February I'd been having near perfect bowels (and a month or so before that not needing anywhere near normal amount of movicol or laxatives!), and this was the case up until about 3 weeks ago...the major change I can think of is has been after being prescribed acid suppressing medication (lansoprazole, then nexium) in December, then being taken off it a month ago, and switched back to counter Gaviscon stuff (as been having awful acid problems for a long time, recent OGD came back clear so no idea why its so bad..) I have yet again been constipated again, despite making no other diet or lifestyle changes. Prior to the prescription stuff used to take a cocktail of rennies and windeeze, and I am now thinking its the gaviscon and them at fault? I am back to taking movicol, and when I do go (for those familiar with the bristol stool chart!) its type 5-6-7) and none of my stools look 'constipated' it just seems that things are a bit sluggish? One of the other posters here has suggested gaviscon is constipating but wanted to know if anyone else had issues with it?So I am curious now if the small amount of gaviscon is enough to bung me up or has my IBS come back with avengence?







Am seeing GP reluctantly again monday as a follow up to the OGD and want to go armed with info without looking like I'm crazy again!


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've never got constipated with either Gaviscon, Rennies or WindEze, and I take a lot. Wish they did!


----------



## Matt P (Jun 21, 2011)

Gaviscon definitely makes me constipated, just before Christmas I suffered from some pretty bad chest pains after meals and Gaviscon sorted it out... then constipation came along a few days later. We can't be crazy because I just checked Google and 500 people a month type in 'gaviscon constipation' which seems too much of an indicator to ignore.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have treated my GERD and indigestion with a grape based supplement for many years. It also seems to have dramatically reduced my bowel inflammation.Mark


----------



## whiteelephant (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all, many thanks for the replies - have been back to GP and discussed the C issue re constipation and OGD results, they've decided to call it 'Non-ulcer dyspepsia' and put me back on lansoprazole, and to continue with domperidone, and Laxido long term..and to grin and bear it basically! He thinks that previously the acid meds have given me a slight D effect (yey!) but doesn't think the Gaviscon normally constipates, though I think it definitely does - Matt P - there is definitely something there if its got that many searches!! Interestingly my oncologist said last week she wasn't surprised I had indigestion (amongst other things!) as on my chest xray apparently my stomach is 'higher up' (slightly elevated left hemidiaphragm) so think am just stuck with this now, think is genetic as my nan lived for gaviscon!.. am not sure how the acid meds will really benefit me in the long term but not much else can do.







Mark - not sure if there is equivalent product in uk? Was experimenting lately with probiotic yoghurt and have been avoiding anything spiced or tomato based, also coffee and mint without much difference! If I could give up chocolate might get somewhere but is tooo difficult!!







**Edited 30/6/11 - the C is definitely back despite being on the lansoprazole. Am juggling movicol and senokot again and very bloated and uncomfortable again. Wondering now if one of the various drugs the hospital pumped me with worked some magic and has now worn out


----------

